# Cage cleaning



## Rory (Feb 20, 2007)

Hi all,

I have never cleaned my mantis cage before (after having it for over a year :roll: ), and was wondering if all I need to do was pick out all the uneaten carcasses or change the moss or something. Should I plonk the mantis in a small ventilated jar whilst I do this, or just leave him in there? I am worried some crickets are still alive in there as I usually feed flies, but maybe the crickets are alive under the moss; as I don't want them all over my bedroom? Could the crickets be sucking moisture from the roots or whatever the moss has? Is it advised to clean out his cage anyway (I am sure it is though).

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Rick (Feb 20, 2007)

Do it however you want. There is no set way to do it. I take out the mantis and put it on a houseplant or in another container. Then I dump everything out including the moss and wash it out with hot soapy water. I rinse well, put in new moist moss and put the mantis back in.


----------



## Rory (Feb 21, 2007)

I have a fear of crickets, will they probably be dead? I haven't fed crickets in about 45 days as I now feed houseflies. I wouldlike to take out the mantis and let him fly.


----------



## Rick (Feb 21, 2007)

Well don't let him fly away. Just dump everything in there out into the trash. That way you wont have to touch anything.


----------



## Rory (Feb 21, 2007)

But it is planted, shall I just use forceps to pick out carcasses? I think I will yank out the moss for the time being. :lol:


----------



## Rick (Feb 22, 2007)

Well if its planted yeah you can jsut pick out uneaten food.


----------



## Jwonni (Feb 22, 2007)

i never cleaned my african mantis home while she was alive just if i saw a body lying around i would take it out but other than that it appeared to be fine they dont live that long and she never really left any of the prey

and my younger one move up to larger container before they appear to need cleaning (usually) there are a couple i could do with cleaning as they started in larger homes so still have time to spend in them


----------



## Rick (Feb 22, 2007)

I don't clean em often but after awhile the feces and insect parts start piling up. And also I get the stains on the glass from the minerals in the water which looks nasty.


----------

